# making feta today



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

So far it looks great, it is now cut in half, sprinkled with salt, and resting in a covered glass dish. I want to marinate it.
I'm not sure, reading the recipe in the sticky, if it needs to be in the fridge 5-7 days before marinating or if I can cube and marinate it tomorrow.
I made some awesoem crea cheese like chevre this AM too!
Thanks!
Becky


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Becky,

Sorry I missed this yesterday. If you keep it in the fridge it will continue to develop flavor. Once it reaches the flavor that you want it is ready to marinate.

Christy


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Christy. I broke it up today, it tastes so good! I could have eaten it all.  I put some in maranade and some not so I can try it both ways. I am defintely making more.
Becky


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

YUM :biggrin

Christy


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Becky, I love feta, what recipe did you use? And how do you marinate yours?

Sheryl


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Sheryl said:


> Becky, I love feta, what recipe did you use? And how do you marinate yours?
> 
> Sheryl


the one in the sticky here.
I layered broken up bits with minced garlic and dried basil in a quart canning jar and poured on loive oil.
Becky


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

Christy makes the BEST feta. (Her recipe is in the sticky) YUMMY! 

Sara


----------

